# When do you typically stop using diaper rash cream?



## lkmiscnet

I have a 4 month old son and he doesn't seem to get much diaper rash these days, so I'm wondering whether or not I should keep all the tubes of diaper rash cream I bought on sale.

Also, when babies start solids, is diaper rash less of an issue?

Linda


----------



## Fujiko

Are you using diaper cream when he has no rash? I thought you only put it on if they get a rash.

My dd has had more problems as a toddler with diaper rash than as an infant (plus her butt is bigger so we need more of it), and so we've used more in her toddlerhood than we ever did when she was a baby.


----------



## SeekingJoy

I never used it consistently at all, but probably did more during the newborn and early solids stages.


----------



## octobermom

I only used it if it was needed but would so it untill 100% clear again. I needed it more with the starting of solids..

Deanna


----------



## Juliacat

I bought one large tube of Balmex before dd was born and used maybe one-fifth of it over the three years she was in diapers. She had one rash from a TTO wipes solution, a few rashes from not being changed frequently enough, and a few rashes from diarrhea after she reached the toddler stage. Those few times were the only times I had to use the rash cream.


----------



## Blueone

I use California Baby Diaper Cream at night before he sleeps most of the time. But only a small amount since it's provides a barrier between the wet diaper and him.


----------



## Mrsboyko

When in sposie diapers we used GOBS of cream. Once we switched to cloth, it was very rare. She has been pt'ed for a year now and I have used more cream recently than her whole time in cloth diapers. She doesn't wipe well and has sensitive skin.


----------



## SeekingSerenity

I always kept some on hand for my LOs in sposies. You never know when you might have a rash crop up and then suddenly you don't have what you need. That stuff keeps for a long time and can also be used on other types of skin irritations than diaper rashes.


----------



## WindyCityMom

We never really used it. if we left her with a family member, sadly, she'd usually come home with a minor rash, but we just did the "air it out" thing and a warm bath so that we weren't putting all of those chemicals on her. I couldn't BF her, but if I had I'd have used BM for it.


----------



## Juvysen

i used it only a handful of times for my 2 kids for diaper rashes... however... i found out that zinc is helpful for treating eczema, so I use it on my daughter's arms when eczema crops up... I *still* haven't gone through a full tube of it... my DD is nearly 4 and my son is 2.







: I believe the zinc kind can also work as sunscreen in a pinch


----------

